# Best Puppy Food



## BirdieMom (Mar 27, 2020)

We're bringing home our new pup in a few weeks and want to feed her as well as we can. Researching this topic has been more frustrating and confusing than I had expected, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome! So exciting that you will soon have a puppy at home with you!

Probably should continue to feed what the breeder has been feeding for at least a couple of months. Personally we switched Denver from IAMs Large Breed Puppy to Purina Pro Plan Large breed puppy after about 8 weeks. A lot of members feed Purina Pro Plan with great success. I know several golden people who swear by Fromm, and several who feed Nutro Ultra with great success.

At the end of the day it is up to you, and what works the best for your dog.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Always recommend feeding the dog in front of you. We personally feed our Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I fed Rukie Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and a bag o r two of Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. We feed the PPP Large Breed Focus Adult. He's done really well on it.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

my pup is on Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach adult + raw food. I switched to adult food at around 4 months, previously fed taste of the wild puppy + raw as this is what he had at the breeder. My adult dogs are both raw fed, so I'm going to eventually switch him off kibble to raw soon, once his growth slows down. 

I do prefer his poops on PPP SSS. they are nice & firm.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

You might find this chart interesting, as to who makes what food. Also it is interesting to see which companys sell and promote the most garbage foods.


----------



## BirdieMom (Mar 27, 2020)

jeffscott947 said:


> You might find this chart interesting, as to who makes what food. Also it is interesting to see which companys sell and promote the most garbage foods.
> 
> View attachment 871333


Very interesting, indeed...but how do I know which foods are garbage and which are the best?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Nature's Variety Be Natural Line. Meat based, fruits and veggies with probiotics and a clay that helps detoxify the dogs system constantly.

But you should feed what the breeder has them on for the first 3-4 weeks and then you can make a switch if you so choose. You should take about 10-14 days to transition a puppy of that age as to not create digestive upsets (diarrhea or loose stools). Just feed a Large breed specific puppy food for controlled growth. Feed puppy food till at least 9 months of age and definitely no need past 12 months.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

We all should use our own judgement.
IMO, I would avoid foods with Corn, Soy, and Wheat to name a few ingredients. Watch for excessive salt too.
Also look for the 1st ingredient to be real meat.*.the 1st 5 ingredients on the label are weighted the heaviest. *
Foods with the "cute" shapes and coloring I also would avoid. That stuff is made to attract humans and has nothing to do with dogs.

I would ask your vet about it as well. That should help you decide what is best for your dogs. (not word of mouth and/or advertising)
Also be aware about the current state of affairs concerning Grain free Foods and DCM. The jury is still out, but prudence is a good idea for now. (beware of Social Media and the spread of inaccurate data)
Good luck with your choice(s).


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My vet suggest staying with the guidelines from the WSAVA recommendations. Goldens (and many other breeds) are having diet related heart issues (DCM) and they feel it's associated with grain free foods, exotic proteins & substituting legumes as a replacement for protein as part of the problem. It's an ongoing study they haven't quite figured out yet. 
But to stay within their guidelines pick foods from companies that have veterinary nutritionist on staff and that are doing the studies to resolve this issue. Right now only 5 companies are compliant with the WSAVA guidelines, Science Diet / Purina / Iams / Eukanuba / Royal Canin. I had good success with Iams large breed and many breeders on the forum use proplan large breed puppy. Large breed puppy food is designed to slow growth down to help with joint development, very important in your new puppy. Be sure and get feeding instructions from your breeder on how much to feed and how often. Most will send you home with a folder of info. and a sample of food.
I also agree with staying with whatever the breeder is using for a couple of months. Give your puppy time to adjust to the new life. Whatever you choose needs to be right for you, your dog and your budget. Make the transition gradually and congratulations on your new family member.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

It might help @BirdieMom to understand just who the WSAVA members are:
(follow the $$$$$$$)






Industry Partners | WSAVA


=




wsava.org


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I feed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. But I'd have no problem with Purina Pro Plan Large Breed puppy. Both are great options.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

jeffscott947 said:


> It might help @BirdieMom to understand just who the WSAVA members are:
> (follow the $$$$$$$)
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff show some respect for the knowledgeable people expressing their experiences. You posted your google research and we have posted our experience... leave it at that. Everyone sharing should be allowed to do so without your feedback.


----------



## BirdieMom (Mar 27, 2020)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Nature's Variety Be Natural Line. Meat based, fruits and veggies with probiotics and a clay that helps detoxify the dogs system constantly.
> 
> But you should feed what the breeder has them on for the first 3-4 weeks and then you can make a switch if you so choose. You should take about 10-14 days to transition a puppy of that age as to not create digestive upsets (diarrhea or loose stools). Just feed a Large breed specific puppy food for controlled growth. Feed puppy food till at least 9 months of age and definitely no need past 12 months.



Thank you...quick question...I'd read that it's very important to do a large breed puppy formula, to avoid too rapid growth causing joint issues... the Instinct Be Natural Puppy For says this, "Instinct® Be Natural™ Real Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth except for growth of large size dogs (70 lbs or more as an adult)." Their Raw Boost Large Breed Puppy Food is (obviously) for Large Breed Puppies, but it has peas, which I'd also read are bad... THIS IS TOO HARD.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

BirdieMom said:


> Thank you...quick question...I'd read that it's very important to do a large breed puppy formula, to avoid too rapid growth causing joint issues... the Instinct Be Natural Puppy For says this, "Instinct® Be Natural™ Real Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth except for growth of large size dogs (70 lbs or more as an adult)." Their Raw Boost Large Breed Puppy Food is (obviously) for Large Breed Puppies, but it has peas, which I'd also read are bad... THIS IS TOO HARD.


I would feed a large breed puppy food like pro plan for the first 9 months or so. Then if you want to move to a food like Nature's Variety then that's the time to do so.

I originally fed precise holistic large breed puppy but I think that was discontinued about a year ago so I switched to the Nature's Variety line.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> Jeff show some respect for the knowledgeable people expressing their experiences. You posted your google research and we have posted our experience... leave it at that. Everyone sharing should be allowed to do so without your feedback.


I post links with FACTS, (+ my own experience *over 25 yrs of dog ownership*) so that *people can make their own decisions*, and not have to take the word of internet experts and social media experts, etc.; that try to confuse new owners with their opinions, disguised as expertise, rather than real information.
_The same hold true for treating dogs with CBD!!!_

There are MANY more dog food companies in the world, other than the few belonging to the (bought and paid for) in the WSAVA, that have top quality foods and should be considered. I prefer the AAFCO guidelines myself.

*IN THE END, IT IS UP TO EACH OWNER TO MAKE THEIR OWN DECISIONS.....AND NO ONE ELSE!*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OP assuming you are getting your puppy from a good breeder who has years of health behind her litters, just feed what she is feeding. There is much to learn about dog food but the choices do not have to be made immediately- if your pup does well on the food he was weaned to, why change? WSAVA guidelines are there for your education: Science Diet / Purina / Iams / Eukanuba / Royal Canin... if one of them is the food he's weaned to, just stay with it. IF you have bought a pup from a breeder who is NOT involved/educated/responsible, and does not have years and generations of health, that means you leave pup on whatever he's weaned to until you can make an educated choice.


----------



## laacres (Mar 4, 2020)

BirdieMom said:


> We're bringing home our new pup in a few weeks and want to feed her as well as we can. Researching this topic has been more frustrating and confusing than I had expected, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations.


I recommend Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy dry Dog Food. It’s made specifically for the Golden Retriever puppy. After that I useRoyal Canin Golden Retrievers Dry Dog Food.


----------



## RMather (Jan 4, 2010)

BirdieMom said:


> We're bringing home our new pup in a few weeks and want to feed her as well as we can. Researching this topic has been more frustrating and confusing than I had expected, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations.


----------



## RMather (Jan 4, 2010)

Having had a Golden die of cancer (He was on a grain free kibble) I am now a big fan of Just Food For Dogs. Don’t know if it is just a So Cal thing though. Fresh, human grade food. EXPENSIVE!!! My kids jokingly say the dog eats better than they do. Recommended to us by 2 different vet practices. Say they see fewer allergies and other issues with dogs on this food. Good luck and enjoy your puppy.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Jeff, why the h*ll are you screaming at puddles in your post? And you keep screaming (always using all caps) your experiences and "facts". One, your facts are outdated and seem to be from the 90s and early 2000s. Either way, YOUR experiences are just that, some guy in the internet that you keep saying no one should listen to. Then why are you posting "your experiences" when no one else can and apparently you don't trust anyone. Not the nutritionists formulating the food, not the companies making the food who does the research, yet can't be trusted.

But apparently you don't have respect for breeders as they are the ones breading and showing their dogs, raising healthy dogs on foods you rant about are horrible for dogs. 

You do realize that unless it's just garbage did like Ol' Roy Pedigree or Dog Chow (feed store/Grocery foods) your generally splitting hairs from one good to the next. Other than for reasons like grain free and DCM or allergies, kidney issues... there is no reason you can't and shouldn't feed a certain food.

Just say you peace and move on, no need to badger people with your "facts and experience"


----------



## Jeff s. (May 5, 2019)

BirdieMom said:


> We're bringing home our new pup in a few weeks and want to feed her as well as we can. Researching this topic has been more frustrating and confusing than I had expected, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations.


I went through the same thing. So many foods out there it’s hard to choose the best. I went through three brands until I found the once that worked best, at least for me. Purina Pro Plan focus for large breed pups.


----------



## nenie18 (Feb 22, 2020)

BirdieMom said:


> Thank you...quick question...I'd read that it's very important to do a large breed puppy formula, to avoid too rapid growth causing joint issues... the Instinct Be Natural Puppy For says this, "Instinct® Be Natural™ Real Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth except for growth of large size dogs (70 lbs or more as an adult)." Their Raw Boost Large Breed Puppy Food is (obviously) for Large Breed Puppies, but it has peas, which I'd also read are bad... THIS IS TOO HARD.


I had a lot of trouble with food when I brought Lucy home. Couldn't find the food the breeder had been using and so I put her on HIlls Science diet puppy food for large breeds.. My last golden ate Hills Science diet and did great on it and lived nearly 14 years. Lucy did not do well... diarrhea. I finally landed on Royal Canin for golden retriever puppies and she has done great on it since serving number one. No diarrhea, coat is beautiful, and she's thriving now. Highly recommend!


----------



## Tanner13 (Jan 6, 2020)

BirdieMom said:


> We're bringing home our new pup in a few weeks and want to feed her as well as we can. Researching this topic has been more frustrating and confusing than I had expected, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations.


We fed our puppy Purina Pro Plan for large breed puppies. We switched over to Purina Pro Plan when he was 6 months old.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

It's really a shame that some have *SO* much trouble allowing people to *THINK for themselves* and make their *OWN decisions* based on their own research.* 

Instead of telling people what to do;* it is so much better to provide information and links for them to checkout, and decide for themselves, and not based on any self proclaimed expert's *OPINIONS.* 
Unless a breeder, trainer etc. has an up to date vet license(s); they should not be giving any medical advice to anyone; especially to a new and impressionable pet owner.

The amount of bad advice/information dispensed on the net, concerning pet foods, meds for dogs, pet medical diagnoses; and when to seek out a vet's care, CBD treatments for animals, etc., the unfolding Covid19 nightmare, is completely outrageous.

_Hopefully the OP can get thru the extraneous nonsense, and select from the many good foods that are available, and not be limited to foods from self serving organizations, such as the WSAVA ._


----------



## Jon in Bk (Feb 19, 2020)

Rigby has battled soft stools on an off for most of his 7+ months. We're moving towards Farmina Lamb for Puppies, as Eukenuba for Large Breed pups didn't seem to click with him. The vet seems to think a chicken allergy is possible. After a month on hypo-allergenic foods, the stools are now much better. Can let you know how it goes when the transition is complete, but the early signs are encouraging.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

"The amount of bad advice/information dispensed on the net, concerning pet foods, meds for dogs, pet medical diagnoses; and when to seek out a vet's care, CBD treatments for animals, etc., the unfolding Covid19 nightmare, is completely outrageous."

Maybe look in the mirror for you own statement. 

No one here is telling anyone what to do but you. The rest of us are offing advice from experience which the OP can take and decide for themselves. what the heck does the COVID have to do with this? Just another way to work in that agenda?

But I guess you don't use band-aides or Neosporin or aspirin or a cough drop or anything like that, you just go to the doctor as soon as you cough or sneeze. Not one person on here that I can see doesn't recommend a vet visit when it's needed. In fact I think they recommend the vet way to often for simple things, but it's OK to be safe then sorry. That's on the OP asking the question will decide for themselves. Isn't that what you PREACH!? But like things with people and their kids, they know when it's time for a DR visit or to take care of it at home.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Jeff how do you know if I (or anyone else on the GRF) don't have a license? I wasn't aware that submitting a resume to you was a requirement to give an opinion. If your goal is for people to make their own choice then let people post without a challenge from you and let the people decide. If you have such a low opinion of the people on the GRF, leave.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Jon in Bk said:


> Rigby has battled soft stools on an off for most of his 7+ months. We're moving towards Farmina Lamb for Puppies, as Eukenuba for Large Breed pups didn't seem to click with him. The vet seems to think a chicken allergy is possible. After a month on hypo-allergenic foods, the stools are now much better. Can let you know how it goes when the transition is complete, but the early signs are encouraging.


A food allergy is no fun. My Clumber is on a special, prescription-only rabbit protein food because of a food allergy. I hope your new food works out!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What do you think YOU are doing here? Exactly what you accuse others of doing. Stop capping things and bolding things and inserting enormous visuals. You said your piece. Try to say it in the future just typing like a normal person.I do not see bad advice here except from you. If it is so outrageous to you- just bow out.



jeffscott947 said:


> It's really a shame that some have *SO* much trouble allowing people to *THINK for themselves* and make their *OWN decisions* based on their own research.*
> 
> Instead of telling people what to do;* it is so much better to provide information and links for them to checkout, and decide for themselves, and not based on any self proclaimed expert's *OPINIONS.*
> Unless a breeder, trainer etc. has an up to date vet license(s); they should not be giving any medical advice to anyone; especially to a new and impressionable pet owner.
> ...


----------



## Mom and Misty (Mar 31, 2020)

BirdieMom said:


> We're bringing home our new pup in a few weeks and want to feed her as well as we can. Researching this topic has been more frustrating and confusing than I had expected, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations.


Bernie’s perfect poop has changed my life! You add to food and the fiber really firms everything up. I get it on Amazon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is being closed due to Rule violations.


----------

